# Rainy Day Cookies @ JKI



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

Weather sucked today, so sara made cookies for the store. If you happen to be in LA, stop by, grab a cookie and say hi.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 13, 2012)

Those cookies are great. Driving up there is on my short list of things to do on a future weekend. Are you on Rodeo where parking is a hassle?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

i should change my location... i live near beverly hills, but the store in in venice (a block or so from the beach)


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah... Sounds much better on getting there. I have four kids hence the planning on a weekend.


----------

